# MPD5 Routing issues, no firewall



## Crypt (May 24, 2013)

I have installed MPD5 on  FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 and it is accepting connections. I am unable to get the routing working to forward the traffic either back out to the net or to another server within the same IP range.  I have no firewall setup on this machine and so far the only thing that is running on it is mpd5.  My configuration file looks as such:

startup:

```
# configure mpd users
        set user pptpadmin password admin
        set user username password
        # configure the console
        set console self 0.0.0.0 5005
        set console open
        # configure the web server
        set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
        set web open
```

default:

```
load pptp_server
```

pptp_server:

```
# Mpd as a PPTP server compatible with Microsoft Dial-Up Networking clients.
# Define dynamic IP address pool.
        set ippool add pool1 10.10.1.1 10.10.1.50
# Create clonable bundle template named B
        create bundle template B
        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set iface idle 1800
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set ipcp yes vjcomp

# Specify IP address pool for dynamic assigment.
        set ipcp ranges XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX/24 ippool pool1
        set ipcp dns 208.67.222.222

# The five lines below enable Microsoft Point-to-Point encryption
# (MPPE) using the ng_mppc(8) netgraph node type.
        set bundle enable compression
        set ccp yes mppc
        set mppc yes e40
        set mppc yes e128
        set mppc yes stateless


# Create clonable link template named L
        create link template L pptp

# Set bundle template to use
        set link action bundle B

# Multilink adds some overhead, but gives full 1500 MTU.
        set link enable multilink
        set link yes acfcomp protocomp
        set link no pap chap eap
        set link enable chap

# Enable utmp/wtmp logging
        set auth enable system-acct

# We reducing link mtu to avoid GRE packet fragmentation.
        set link mtu 1460

# Configure PPTP
        set pptp self XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX/24

# Allow to accept calls
        set link enable incoming
```
I have added the following to rc.conf:

```
# Enable mpd5 daemon
 mpd_enable="YES"
 mpd_flags="-b -s mpd5"
gateway_enable="YES"
arpproxy_all="YES"
```
As well as the following added to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
net.link.ether.inet.proxyall=1
```
When I do connect to *a/the* VPN server it does show a route from the 10.10.1.X address to the public address, but I am unable to ping anything else in that range, the gateway or beyond.  Any help that you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------

